# For those who recovered...



## spazm63 (Jul 21, 2012)

Feels that I'm reconnecting, but i have a bit of a scared feeling. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

I think that is the fear of loosing control when staring to feel better.. just ignore that fear and you're on the right track!


----------



## Nikorii (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had that feeling once.. but now I'm back to square 1.
I don't know how it feels like anymore to be normal.. I can't tell if I'm normal again or not actually. I'm just a completely confused person. I'm a freaking wreck and i hate it.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

actor_bs said:


> I think that is the fear of loosing control when staring to feel better.. just ignore that fear and you're on the right track!


Really makes sense, I've been feeling more connected to my surroundings, just a little bit but I'm not afraid of losing control for some reason, I guess I truly accepted it... and it was about time


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

This is common. When you're accustomed to depersonalization, reality feels strange and foreign. When you begin reconnecting, it causes you anxiety. DP/DR is really just a defense mechanism, and that's why you feel like retreating back into it when you reconnect. The world feels strange and scary, but oddly enough DP feels like a security blanket. It's just another form of anxiety that you must push past.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yes of course!


----------



## Fearthainn (Feb 19, 2009)

I think that feeling is the real problem we all have, not the DP/DR


----------

